# Dark Box Prop



## scarypapa (Jan 23, 2012)

I am fairly new to the Halloween Yard Haunt community but a few years ago our grandkids mentioned that our 10 acres of woods look like a haunted forest. Sooo...voila, the haunted forest halloween haunt was born for our grandkids, friends and family. Since then I have made several props using ideas from various how-to websites. A couple of years ago I had an idea for a prop that I call a dark box. It is sort of an interactive prop made using a simple box about the size of a coffin that has a small door in the front. Kids (and adults as well) open the door (they can't resist because there are signs all over the box that read "Do Not Touch" , "Don't Look In Here", and "Scary Monster Inside") and when they stick their head inside it appears their head is on the neck of a dancing skeleton. When I first started making the prop I thought there would be dozens of variations of it on different Halloween How-To sites but I have never seen anything like it on any prop building site. If anyone is interested I will be happy to attempt to post a how-to of this prop. It is simple and inexpensive to make (around $30) and this is the one prop that everyone wants to see come back each year.


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Sounds like a neat idea - we'd love to see some pictures!


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Sounds like a great prop. A how to would be appreciated.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Pictures and how to please!!!!


----------



## scarypapa (Jan 23, 2012)

ok sounds like there is some interest in this. Remember, I am pretty new at this and it is definitely not hight tech. But is is easy to make, a lot of fun, cheap, and can be modified in ways that I'm sure you all will think of. I will be attempting to post a how-to about it this weekend. If anyone had done something like this I would appreciate suggestions for improvements as this is really a prop that for some unexplained reason people look forward to in my haunt each year.


----------



## Abby Normal (Jan 4, 2011)

sounds pretty cool! Im looking forward to the how to !


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

now i'm intriqued....must see pics!


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Yes this does sound interesting any info would be appreciated


----------



## scarypapa (Jan 23, 2012)

*Scary Papa's Dark Box*

Ok, I posted the how-to for the dark box. I put it in the Prop How-To section. There is a link to my website that has the info. Thanks for the interest.


----------

